# Magic Lantern Firmware for 550D/T2i ?



## schpitz (Oct 31, 2010)

*does anyone know what's going on with the development of the 550D firmware?*
the last update was:
"(2010 07 31) Preliminary support for the Canon 550D/T2i"
and it's not close to what the 7D/5D users get from this firmware :-\

*or anyone know about an update from Canon itself?*
:
there are unbelievable mount of users of 550D out there. they all want these upgrades with their camera (which is a fine camera) and of course want to solve the Automatic-Gain-Control issue (especially that, but audio meters, headphone monitoring via A/V jack, and Zebra striped will be helpful!)


----------



## Son of Daguerre (Oct 31, 2010)

What's the website for Magic Lantern?


----------



## schpitz (Oct 31, 2010)

http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Magic_Lantern_Firmware_Wiki
But the current firmware for 550d is really Preliminary, as written.


----------



## manleyaudio (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently put this on my T2i, and couldn't be happier. I'm always looking to see if there are new builds available. It was pain-free and low risk factor. The are a few main reasons this is a great mod: 
1. the intervalometer function for time-lapses
2. Manual Kelvin values.
3. Increased ISO features.


----------

